# 心里踏实



## PeachYoghurt

"神也能向我們顯明他自己，好給予我們在他裡面的平安，使我們的心裡踏實。" “踏实”这个词在这个语境下，用英文怎么表达呢？ 我同学建议用feel certainty, 但我觉得这里的“踏实”并不是倾向于“肯定”、“确定”的意思，是说人不再像无根的浮萍一样心里有了依靠的那种踏实，what do you think?


----------



## Skatinginbc

stand on solid ground = 踏實
Translations of Psalm 26:12, for instance:
1. Common English Bible: "My feet now stand on level ground. I will bless the LORD in the great congregation."
2. Good News Bible: "I am safe from all dangers; in the assembly of his people I praise the Lord."

Because of the Bible, "stand on solid ground" (or "stand on level ground") is often used in English to describe the concept of 踏實 in a religious context.


----------



## wanipa

to your reference:

踏實

(1) on a firm footing; be steady and sure∶切实;不浮躁

(2) have peace of mind; be free from anxiety∶ [内心]安定;安稳


----------



## brofeelgood

_*To feel like one is on firm and trusted ground*_ - To feel safe and assured.

be on firm ground - definition of be on firm ground in English from the Oxford dictionary
On firm ground | Definition, meaning & more | Collins Dictionary
safe / firm ground definition and synonyms | Macmillan Dictionary


----------



## wanipa

if you seperate 踏 and 實, it really means to stand or be on firm ground

but 踏實 as a fixed expressioin, cf. 

踏字的解释---在线新华字典

further more you'll also find 踏踏实实 as an extended example


----------



## brofeelgood

Precisely.


wanipa said:


> (2) have peace of mind; be free from anxiety∶ [内心]安定;安稳


Stimmt. In my opinion, this definition is the closest to the OP's context: * 2. *谓内心安定；安稳。


----------



## Skatinginbc

It is "不再像无根的浮萍一样心里有了依靠的那种踏实" (see #1) and I agree with it.  In other words, it is "_to feel like one is on firm and trusted ground_" (see Brofeelgood #4), which is similar but not identical to "have peace of mind or be free from anxiety."


----------



## Shimmer Dancer

大家好，我想问一下PO说的“心里踏实”能否用feel steadfast in one's heart 呢？
比如，把迟交的作业交上后，我心里终于踏实了。


----------



## wanipa

I'm not quite sure of the exact meaning of "steadfast"

According to 
steadfast是什么意思_steadfast的翻译_音标_读音_用法_例句_爱词霸在线词典
坚定的； 固定的； 不动摇的； 不变的

According to 
the definition of steadfast
fixed in direction; steadily directed:firm in purpose, resolution, faith, attachment, etc.,...

All these stress one's certainty of making up one's mind clearly to undertake sth. for sure.
But 踏实 is (probably) not sure of the direction, instead sth. is settled or will be taken over by a reliable person to his/her relief.
Hence it's a load off so.'s mind rather than decision to go for reaching an fixed aim.

仅供参考


----------



## Shimmer Dancer

恩。所以wanipa你觉得steadfast和“踏实”并不一样喽？


----------



## wanipa

steadfast 是自己很确定要做什么、朝哪个方向走，踏实是一个人从心里没着落转为很平静、安详，虽然不知道要做什么、可能会发生什么


----------



## SuperXW

不要用一些网上乱七八糟的解释往上硬套，steadfast肯定不行。
据我所知，表达你说的“交作业后终于踏实了”（#8），用feel relieved就很合适。可能有别的说法，还请各路大神指点。


----------



## bayan112

正常口语里如果我想表达心里踏实了 我会说 that's a huge relief，像你上边的说的 迟交的作业交上后，我当时的心境可能会说 I'm finally off the hook 可能更强调我终于解放了的心态，两个表达还得看语境和心态吧 意思差不了哪去

你上面正文里提到的 使我们感到心里踏实 我自己翻译的话 会译成  feel secure


----------



## nylg85

feeling at peace and certain.


----------

